# help no heat from my 02 allroad ???



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

i have an 02 allroad and im not getting any heat from either side. checked heater core hoses and both sides are hot. all the vent movements seem to work fine from floor to vent to defog but still no heat. any ideas or recomendations? starting to get cold and deff want some heat before the real cold stuff comes. any good audi tech or mechanic in central jersey erea? my cell is 732-593-9206 thanks


----------

